# Official Unofficial Kilominx Results



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 24, 2016)

This is a thread for all Kilominx results as an unofficial event at official competitions.

I've moved all the results to a much more readable google sheet.
Click this to view it.

World Record Single: Clément Cherblanc 17.82
World Record Average: Clément Cherblanc 24.02

Total Competitors: 157
Total Competitions: 17
Total Countries: 3


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 24, 2016)

Let me know if I miss any other competitions that have Kilominx and post results.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 24, 2016)

I know Great South Open had unoffical Kilominx. No idea where the result are. Ask @OLLiver he'll know.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 25, 2016)

Princeton did Kilominx, ask Chris Tran for results


----------



## Anubis (Oct 25, 2016)

This is pretty cool. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chree (Oct 25, 2016)

We'll be doing Kilominx at PDX Cubing for Dougy on Nov 19th. Just a quick question for everyone else out there... how did you track the results? Cubecomps? Separate spreadsheet?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 25, 2016)

Chree said:


> We'll be doing Kilominx at PDX Cubing for Dougy on Nov 19th. Just a quick question for everyone else out there... how did you track the results? Cubecomps? Separate spreadsheet?


We used a seperate spreadsheet at our comp and posted results on our thread for the comp. not sure what great south or princton did.


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 27, 2016)

Kilominx Results of the Great South Open 2016.
1) Myself (Oliver Jenks) with a 59.65 average

2) Tim Xie with an average of 1:38.18

3 Ethan Dale with an average of 1:40.33


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 27, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> Kilominx Results of the Great South Open 2016.
> 1) Myself (Oliver Jenks) with a 59.65 average
> 
> 2) Tim Xie with an average of 1:38.18
> ...


Hey! Do you have more info, result details/best singles?


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 30, 2016)

Severna park has the kilo results listed under clock


----------



## Cale S (Oct 30, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> Severna park has the kilo results listed under clock



I was wondering why a 27 second clock average was first


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 30, 2016)

Cale S said:


> I was wondering why a 27 second clock average was first


 I can now cross off winning clock on my bucket list


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 31, 2016)

Updated with Great South and Severna Park. Princeton is coming soon! 

Let me know if you like the layout with or without the spoilers


----------



## biscuit (Oct 31, 2016)

FYI, Mars Mixup (in January, so a little ways out) is planning on holding Kilo.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 31, 2016)

I guess I can cross UFWR for Kilominx off my bucket list.


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 31, 2016)

get rekt


----------



## Torch (Oct 31, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> I guess I can cross *UOFWR* for Kilominx off my bucket list.


ftfy


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 31, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> I guess I can cross *OU*FWR for Kilominx off my bucket list.





Torch said:


> ftfy


ftfy according to the title of the thread


----------



## Skullush (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks for putting up the SPF results. We had a soft and hard cutoff of one minute, so that's why there's all those DNFs.

Also while we're waiting for Princeton results, it's worth mentioning that two people achieved sub-25 averages there


----------



## biscuit (Nov 3, 2016)

Skullush said:


> Thanks for putting up the SPF results. We had a soft and hard cutoff of one minute, so that's why there's all those DNFs.
> 
> Also while we're waiting for Princeton results, it's worth mentioning that two people achieved sub-25 averages there



1 minute?! Dang!


----------



## pokekrom (Nov 16, 2016)

Chambéry cube was added !
I actually posted the results in 2x2 (since first round of it was Sunday and kilominx on Friday), took a screen and then removed everything.
Why do single and average rankings look like there are only US person's results ?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 16, 2016)

pokekrom said:


> Chambéry cube was added !
> I actually posted the results in 2x2 (since first round of it was Sunday and kilominx on Friday), took a screen and then removed everything.
> Why do single and average rankings look like there are only US person's results ?


Still working on it. My computer shut down mid upload, but they should be fixed by the end of the day.

Edit: even worse it messed up the spacing on everything. I'll have to work on it tonight!


----------



## pokekrom (Nov 16, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Still working on it. My computer shut down mid upload, but they should be fixed by the end of the day.
> 
> Edit: even worse it messed up the spacing on everything. I'll have to work on it tonight!


I did not wait enough time 
Why not use a better system ? I can have a small website about managing this data a bit like WCA's db. The main problem might be hosting it but I think I'll can deal with it !


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 16, 2016)

pokekrom said:


> I did not wait enough time
> Why not use a better system ? I can have a small website about managing this data a bit like WCA's db. The main problem might be hosting it but I think I'll can deal with it !


I would consider that! I don't have a lot of experience with web programming but can definatly give it a try!


----------



## biscuit (Nov 16, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> I would consider that! I don't have a lot of experience with web programming but can definatly give it a try!



I think he's saying he'd develop it.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 16, 2016)

biscuit said:


> I think he's saying he'd develop it.



Hmm well I've updated to using a Google sheet, which looks a lot nicer IO, and I think will be much more versitile for now!


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 16, 2016)

2 people got uowr at Princeton, one of them posted a video and I think the other has a scorecard pic, idk if Chris tran kept the results


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 16, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> 2 people got uowr at Princeton, one of them posted a video and I think the other has a scorecard pic, idk if Chris tran kept the results


He's still waiting for the scorecards from Chris


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 19, 2016)

Updated with PDX results. Results by person for those people will be done soon (they take a little bit longer with how its formated). Let me know if any results change.

Maybe Princton results coming soon???? Bug Chris Train about it!


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 19, 2016)

Just a slight error on the google sheet: I have a 35 not a 25 
(2014chri04 btw)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> Just a slight error on the google sheet: I have a 35 not a 25
> (2014chri04 btw)


Thanks! The time is fixed everywhere and I'll refresh the placement whenever I get home.


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 21, 2016)

I think there's a slight issue with the results sheet? Pretty sure I'm not a citizen of the country "2011WANN01" lol


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 21, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> I think there's a slight issue with the results sheet? Pretty sure I'm not a citizen of the country "2011WANN01" lol


Thanks,
You can look at something a thousand times and still never see something.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 10, 2016)

Everything is Updated with Athens Winter and South Berwick.

For Princton, I'm still unsure of what to do in the fairest way possible. I don't believe Chris has kept the scorecards. So initially I think it would be fair to accept times by video / picture. But even then I've found that these times are wrong compared to the 2 scorecards I have. So I'm not too sure it would be fair to the participants at this competition to counts these results without all the scorecards.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 23, 2017)

Results updated!
A belated Congratz to Walker on the WR avg.

Congratz to Katie for almost DNFing the WR avg.
Congratz to Daniel for the no sub-20 WR single.


----------



## pokekrom (Jan 28, 2017)

Results from Istres Open !
first round :



Finale :




It's written WR but it's ER for single and nothing for average 
I have the videos so I'll post them soon !


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 28, 2017)

Might have been better to use something like Clock for the results... probably gonna see some confused posts soon.

EDIT: NVM it's been removed


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 28, 2017)

pokekrom said:


> Results from Istres Open !
> first round :
> 
> 
> ...


1 week earlier and it would have been wr! I'll update the results in the next few hours


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 3, 2017)

All the rankings are updated!

Congrats to Clément Cherblanc for double WRs this weekend and breaking the sub-20 barrier.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 3, 2017)

I think cubecomps should have an extra tab labeled unofficial event so you don't have to use other events for unofficial events.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 3, 2017)

lol I'm slow


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 3, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I think cubecomps should have an extra tab labeled unofficial event so you don't have to use other events for unofficial events.


there's a couple of reasons that they're not going to really do that anytime soon. If you haven't noticed cubecomps hasn't been updated in awhile, there's another site currently wip that's used by other comps (California comps?) and eventually we will switch over to that!


----------



## pokekrom (May 26, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> there's a couple of reasons that they're not going to really do that anytime soon. If you haven't noticed cubecomps hasn't been updated in awhile, there's another site currently wip that's used by other comps (California comps?) and eventually we will switch over to that!


It was actually updated a few weeks ago by Luis. It was a minor update but an update  (extended the ID to over 999 by ading a fourth digit)


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Jul 3, 2017)

Here's the new single world record: 16.420


----------



## 1973486 (Aug 3, 2017)

Have you received any results since Chachya?


----------



## 1973486 (Aug 6, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Have you received any results since Chachya?



Oh okay London is up now (well partly). 

What about No Stress Solving though?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Aug 7, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Oh okay London is up now (well partly).
> 
> What about No Stress Solving though?


Had a really busy summer so far, will update things very soon!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Aug 10, 2017)

aaaaannd Rankings and all are now updated with Chachya, London, and No Stress.


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 13, 2018)

Results from Yakima Valley Cubing 2018: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1D4rtnDLfRirG_dWbd0MfxAy2-zKgUqrFK2fPK9l4ri4/edit#gid=0


----------



## Loser (Oct 16, 2018)

Kit Clement said:


> Results from Yakima Valley Cubing 2018: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1D4rtnDLfRirG_dWbd0MfxAy2-zKgUqrFK2fPK9l4ri4/edit#gid=0


Don't know if you intended to share that only with Jacob, but I can't access the document. Also, are they also listed under 2x2 on cubecomps?


----------



## Roman (Oct 16, 2018)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Let me know if I miss any other competitions that have Kilominx and post results.



Here are all the kilominx results from the Russian competitions: http://funcubing.ru/Discipline/Kilominx


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 16, 2018)

Loser said:


> Don't know if you intended to share that only with Jacob, but I can't access the document. Also, are they also listed under 2x2 on cubecomps?



Whoops, I turned on sharing now!


----------



## Julio974 (Dec 22, 2018)

I'm currently trying to create an "unofficial official events database" with all unofficial events held at official competitions. It will be organized exactly like the WCA results export tsv.


----------



## Julio974 (Dec 24, 2018)

By the way, if someone has results for redi cube at competitions, please tell me!


----------



## Julio974 (Jan 5, 2019)

@Jaysammey777 I found the results of Eskadi Open Portugalete 2018! It was organized the 7-8 April 2018:

WCA page: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/EuskadiOpenPortugalete2018
All competitors were spanish, except Wilfrid Py (French) and Ayrat Raimov (Russian).
Also, here are the russian kilominx rankings (you can find their competitions' results with the links): http://funcubing.ru/Discipline/Kilominx


----------



## Julio974 (Jan 5, 2019)

Also (sorry for flooding this thread):
*Ethan Davis got Kilominx OUWR Average (21.09)!*
He also got OUWR#2 single (16.63)
*clap clap clap*
(it was at Yakima Valley Cubing 2018)

I will be contacting the organizers of Chambéry Cube 2018 (France) and Lion Pride 2018 (USA) to get the results.


----------



## Loser (Jan 5, 2019)

Do you have your own spreadsheet created with kilo/redi results, or another way for others to see what you've been doing? I'm curious about how you've chosen to do this.


----------



## Julio974 (Jan 6, 2019)

Loser said:


> Do you have your own spreadsheet created with kilo/redi results, or another way for others to see what you've been doing? I'm curious about how you've chosen to do this.


Currently, it's only a spreadsheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Hjg51l1KMgAR0GNZgdo_-bxBj6hxcH8WPhIWzja1ipQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2019)

Julio974 said:


> Currently, it's only a spreadsheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Hjg51l1KMgAR0GNZgdo_-bxBj6hxcH8WPhIWzja1ipQ/edit?usp=sharing


Nice; I don't see a key there for the event codes - do you have a key for them? I admit I have no clue what a few of the events are.


----------



## Julio974 (Jan 6, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> Nice; I don't see a key there for the event codes - do you have a key for them? I admit I have no clue what a few of the events are.


I'll add that key, thanks for telling me this problem!


----------

